# Bought my First GTO and need help with wheels



## fcrm91488 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi all, This is my first post here on gto forum. I just bought my first GTO this week and I need some help with wheel fitment. I have checked everywhere and I havent gotten a straight answer. The car came with TSW Valencias all around. they are 18" with 245s all around. I like the look but I just think 245s are too thin. I know anything above 275s will require more intensive mods but will I be able to fit 18x9.5 with 40mm offset in the back with 275/35R18 with just some fender rolling? thanks for all the help in advance. atriot: There aren't that many options when it comes to sizes from TSW for that specific rim.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I moved this here because. . . well it's a wheel/tire question. It's hard to answer your question because you're looking to push the limits and the side-to-side tolerances on these cars can be different. The outer part of the wheel would be a little over an inch further out than stock wheels so at the least very aggressive rolling or trimming would be needed. Tire brand plays part too as they aren't all the same width (ie. Goodyears runs wide, Nittos run narrow). 265s should fit without as much effort.


----------



## MWR (Feb 5, 2014)

I run a 275/35/18 Nitto with a 18x9.5 50mm offset out back and my fenders are cut pretty aggressively. I still get contact every once in a while on the drivers side, which I think would be cured by a rear cradle alignment. I know a few guys have made a 45 offset wheel work somehow, so I imagine a 40 offset is going to be a lot of work.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The question with some guys is if they are jacking up the rear like a 4x4 to get something to fit that isn't correct. When I fitted my wheels I disconnected the shocks and removed the springs so I could articulate them through their entire range. Do you have 40 or 50? You wrote both.


----------

